

Show HN: Make Firefox competely dissappear and reappear[Linux & Mac] - woodall

Since this could have undesired side effects while quick browsing here is the url:
http://www.christopherwoodall.com/peekaboo<p>It has something to do with either OS widgets and/or GTK(resizing a window &#62;65555 pixels). Nothing special, i.e. code execution, but interesting to say the least.<p>I think the fact that the window and task bar item "disappears"(process is still running) then "reappears" after the timeout if neat.
======
daleharvey
for me the window dissapeared and never reappeared, every time I killed
firefox it restored an invisible window, I was close to wiping my profile
before it suddenly went away.

If you are really curious then I would use a new profile to try it

~~~
woodall
What version of FF are you using? It should only sleep for a bit and come
back.

~~~
daleharvey
4.0.1 on OSX

